# building official and zoning administrator arrested



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2015)

Greenwood official suspected of exposing himself at Lincoln stores, police say

http://journalstar.com/news/local/911/greenwood-official-suspected-of-exposing-himself-at-lincoln-stores-police/article_20287087-22a1-5901-8f51-c74f0d43609d.html

A Greenwood village official was arrested Tuesday after police suspect he flashed employees at two different stores.

Investigators believe Michael J. Benker, 40, exposed himself to employees at Fort Western, 5601 S 56th St., and Kohl's, 401 N. 84th St., in a total of three incidents last week.

At Fort Western on Sept. 8 and Sept. 9, he entered the store around 4:30 p.m. and exposed his genitals to an employee while trying on clothing, Lincoln Police Capt. Bob Farber said. Then he left.

On Sept. 10, a Kohl's employee reported that a man exposed himself while holding up a pair of shorts, Farber said.

Benker paid for merchandise with a credit card before leaving, Farber said.

On Tuesday, an employee notified her manager and police were alerted after Benker walked into the Fort Western around 4:30 p.m., Farber said.

Benker left the store and police pulled him over few minutes later.

Benker was arrested and taken to jail on suspicion of indecent exposure, a misdemeanor. Officers also ticketed him on two other counts of indecent exposure.

Benker is a building official and zoning administrator for the village of Greenwood and was a past chairman of the village's planning commission, according to his LinkedIn profile online.

Someone who answered the phone at Benker's home Tuesday evening declined to comment.

Benker also serves as executive vice president of the Home Builders Association of Lincoln, according to the association's website.

As of Tuesday night, Benker was no longer listed as being in jail.


----------



## JBI (Sep 17, 2015)

D'OH!!!!!!


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2015)

Boy he had a lot of conflicts

mental

physical

and

business:

""Benker also serves as executive vice president of the Home Builders Association""


----------



## Min&Max (Sep 18, 2015)

I do not believe that being involved and/or a member of the National Home Builders Association constitutes a conflict of interest. At code hearings I more often find myself more supportive of their position on an issue than an industry rep trying to market his product to code officials by selling it under the guise of health, safety and welfare of the general public.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe he was at Kohls trying on framing kilts?


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2015)

> On Sept. 10, a Kohl's employee reported that a man exposed himself while holding up a pair of shorts, Farber said.Benker paid for merchandise with a credit card before leaving, Farber said.


A seemingly normal person with a position of authority has gone off the rails.  Hopefully there are measures taken to keep a close watch on Mr. Benker.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 19, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Maybe he was at Kohls trying on framing kilts?


Not man enough.

Aaaand....

Big deal. A building official with perversions. Probably can't swing a dead cat without hitting 3 or 4. Probably a devout Christian on top of it.

Brent


----------



## conarb (Sep 19, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Not man enough. Aaaand....
> 
> Big deal. A building official with perversions. Probably can't swing a dead cat without hitting 3 or 4. Probably a devout Christian on top of it.
> 
> Brent


Now, now Brent, we can't discriminate against building officials enforcing the International Codes, in the New World Order all people are allowed their perversions.



			
				\ said:
			
		

> The report contains 20 recommendations directed at the national governments. Among them:*Repeal laws used to punish individuals based on their sexual orientation and gender identity, including laws that criminalize consensual same-sex relationships cross-dressing, and restrict freedom of expression, association and assembly;*
> 
> Prohibit discrimination and incitement to hatred and violence against LGBT persons, and enact hate crime laws that punish those who target individuals based on their sexual orientation and gender identity;
> 
> ...


¹  http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=51024#.Vf3rr5dWI6M


----------

